# Ζητείται μεταφραστής EN>EL



## ladose (May 28, 2010)

Ζητείται μεταφραστής/στρια για μετάφραση νομικού κειμένου από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά, γύρω στις 4.000 λέξεις μέσα στην ερχόμενη εβδομάδα. Το έργο πρέπει να μεταφραστεί με Trados. Ημερομηνία παράδοσης την Παρασκευή 4/6. 

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, μπορεί να μου στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα μέχρι τη Δευτέρα 31/5 αναφέροντας όνομα, λίγα λόγια για την εμπειρία του στη μετάφραση και προσφορά τιμής ανά λέξη πρωτοτύπου.

Ευχαριστώ


----------

